

ShareThis To Acquire madKast (Techstars Acquisition) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/23/sharethis-to-acquire-fellow-widget-maker-madkast/

======
kapitti
3rd acquisition for the 2007 cycle - not bad results so far. It may be a small
sample size, but 8/10 (I believe) received funding and now 3/10 acquired and
the 2008 cycle has fairly good traction already with their funding.

------
fallentimes
Congrats to the founders.

However, I'm not sure how big a "win" talent acquisitions are to the
investors. Would love to hear the thoughts of any angel investors/PG/etc on
HN. I know if I'm ever fortunate enough to become an angel investor I'll
prefer the companies to be acquired via DCF :).

I could be wrong, but with only $21 million in total funding I highly doubt
the acquisition price was over $10 MM, and even that seems generous. After
taxes, fees and other TPS that 10 turns to 6 or 7 rather quickly.

Or if they went the non-liquid route, hopefully they all received a nice chunk
of equity in ShareThis. Either way, a multi million dollar payout per founder
(there's 3) for a ~year of work is quite nice.

